# hows this charger look?



## yankyfan100 (Jun 25, 2009)

https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=45005


----------



## cjldad (Jun 25, 2009)

I would really like to see if switch to a trickle or maintenance mode after charging was complete.. Looks like just an old style bulk charger to me.. I would try my best to get a smart or computer controlled charger.. If you are looking to save a few bucks.. Get a cheap Schumacher charger from Walmart.. I have the 1200 model that will charge up to 12amps.. I think they have a smaller SC-600a unit that does 6amps for around $45....


----------



## grizzly (Jun 25, 2009)

as a mechanic, i tell people that there are things you can buy at harbor freight and there are things you shoudn't. this would be one you shouldn't. it likely will not last very long, and as mentioned you can get a schumaker for around 50. that is what i have and it has made it nearly a decade. i'd also suggest getting the one that has the high amp boost for jump starting, it comes in handy. i have lots of tools from harbor freight at work, and they all are holding up well. but impact tools, ratchets, sockets and anything electrical should be avoided from harbor freight unless you truly only plan on using it once. they certainly will last longer than that, but will fail on you at a time when you really need it. value is more than initial purchase price, and something like a charger is not where i'd cut corners. just my opinion.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 25, 2009)

cjldad said:


> I would really like to see if switch to a trickle or maintenance mode after charging was complete.. Looks like just an old style bulk charger to me.. I would try my best to get a smart or computer controlled charger.. If you are looking to save a few bucks.. Get a cheap Schumacher charger from Walmart.. I have the 1200 model that will charge up to 12amps.. I think they have a smaller SC-600a unit that does 6amps for around $45....



I have this one as well.. but my Ranger has a 3bank onboard Ranger branded charger and I dont know the manufacturer of it..


----------



## ben2go (Jun 25, 2009)

I wouldn't use that on unattended batteries.If you want a safe set and forget type set up, listen to these guys.I use Battery Tender for my stuff,but they can be price for deep cycle batteries.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 25, 2009)

Another popular onboard charger for deep cycles is the _Guest_ brand. A good product!

https://www.marinco.com/productline/battery-chargers


Cabela's carries them: https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...parentType=index&indexId=cat600056&hasJS=true


----------



## ober51 (Jun 25, 2009)

I actually have a Harbor Freight one, works well, but I always check it and take it off and on when appropriate.

I almost forgot that I bought an onboard a few months ago, haha. 

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320362040321&ru=https%3A%2F%2Fmotors.shop.ebay.com%3A80%2F__%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp284.m39.l1313%26_nkw%3D320362040321%26_sacat%3D%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

It's a two bank, got it for about $78. I will be installing that tomorrow or this weekend, glad this thread came around, or I would have forgotten it was there waiting for me.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 26, 2009)

ober51 said:


> I actually have a Harbor Freight one, works well, but I always check it and take it off and on when appropriate.
> 
> I almost forgot that I bought an onboard a few months ago, haha.
> 
> ...




And it's a Guest! 8)


----------



## ober51 (Jun 26, 2009)

Haha, yeah. I saw that orice and pumped on it, I don't think it was posted more than an hour before I bought it.


----------



## redbug (Jun 26, 2009)

if you plan of fishing for a while yu will wind up getting a bigger boat and want to use two batteries. spend the moneu and get a two bank charger now and avoid the extra expense down the road.
I have a 2 bank @10 per bank charger that i use on vacation. I only use 1 bank for now but have the extra if needed


----------



## yankyfan100 (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks for the input guys.
this is the charger i have been using:





i feel like i am ruining my batteries though because the meter only gives amps charge rate but not how charged the batter is.
does anyone know how i should be using this charger/meter on the charger. the instruction manual is long gone.


----------



## Zum (Jun 29, 2009)

I see you have it set on 12 lo.
Whats the low charge rate 70 amp?
If it is thats way to high....way.
I'm just going on what i see on the front of the charger,maybe the low is alot lower...I hope so.
If not your probably cooking your batteries.


----------



## yankyfan100 (Jul 6, 2009)

when charging it hovers around 5 amps or lower


----------



## pbw (Jul 7, 2009)

If you are looking for something cheap and short term I've got one of these I use on my small lawn mower battery I use for my fish finder https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=99857 

It works okay but I plan on getting a Guest Charger soon.


----------



## smoody (Jul 10, 2009)

Basspro has their XPS smart chargers on sale. they are manufactured by pro mariner for Bass Pro. I purchased the 4/4 2 Bank for $80, 2 year warranty. I know 4 amps is not a lot but I plug my boat up as soon as I return from the lake, takes about 4-8 hours to bring them back to full charge, then it switches to "Float" mode and monitors the batteries. There is a little Fish icon on it that lights up green and says GO FISH when they are ready. ha.

It also has transfer on demand feature, meaning, if the starting battery doesn't need much charging it will automatically transfer the amps to the other bank (trolling motor)


----------

